# Anyone have this ER-32 collet adapter?



## tomw (Jun 19, 2018)

Dear All,

I found this on Ebay. A bit pricey. Curious if anyone has any experience with this adapter or with this vendor.

*NEW ATLAS CRAFTSMAN 9-12 INCH LATHE ER32 COLLET CHUCK 1-1/2-8 MOUNT 7 COLLETS*

Thanks,

Tom


----------



## dlane (Jun 19, 2018)

No and no , but I would think you could find a er 40 collet chuck collets and backing plate that is less expensive with specs on runout


----------



## Aaron_W (Jun 19, 2018)

Not familiar with the vendor, but the price doesn't seem too out of line of it is a quality chuck and collets. 

My Beall ER32 collet chuck was $160 with 5 collets, add another $38 for two additional collets and it would be almost $200. There is a little more going on with that one due to the backing plate mount.


----------



## pacifica (Jun 19, 2018)

These are specs I would look for: set-tru type adjustment, at least er40 size, through hole at least 1".
To register the backing plate within 2 or 3 ten-thousandths may not be that easy. 
I also would be looking for a runout claim of .0002 or less.
I am not sure ebay vendors care or understand that you need that amount of precision.


----------



## wa5cab (Jun 19, 2018)

I haven't used that particular collet adaptor but I've bought several things from Joel, both original Atlas (like a 12" Tailstock Turret) and that he made (like a vertical head for the Atlas mill.  I've found him to be reliable and a good machinist.

I won't comment on the price but I think that some of you are being unreasonable and/or too picky about the whole subject.  He lives in the USA, not China.  The only reason for using the more expensive ER-40 collets and having a 1" through hole in the chuck would be if you needed to machine a lot of short parts larger than 3/4" diameter.  I don't know of any lathe with a 1-1/2"-8 spindle nose that will take more than 3/4" through the spindle.  Anything larger than that would make for a fragile spindle.

He obviously can't honestly quote any runout specs because he has no control over the precision machining abilities or lack thereof of a buyer.  If the buyer totally botched that job and didn't come close to the quoted specs and wanted to make the seller eat it, eBay today would gladly let him.  I haven't encountered an eBay employee since about 2008 smart enough to be capable of understanding why that would be obviously unfair.


----------



## francist (Jun 19, 2018)

I've purchased a few things from Joel in the past and have not been disappointed. He's always been a pretty straight up guy to me. My ER25 collet chuck is one I bought from his store (MyMachineShop) and it works for what I do. I don't think he offers it any more though, it was one that threaded directly onto my 1-10 spindle. As for the particular one being referenced above, I can't speak to it.

-frank


----------



## tomw (Jun 20, 2018)

Thank you all for your replies. I think I might try it. If I do, I will post some thoughts.


----------



## DiscoDan (Aug 1, 2018)

Tomw, did you buy it and use it yet?


----------



## tomw (Aug 1, 2018)

Not yet. I'm dealing with a sick pops-in-law, so no shop time for a few more weeks.


----------



## DiscoDan (Aug 1, 2018)

Sorry to hear that. I hope he has a speedy recovery.


----------



## tomw (Aug 1, 2018)

Thanks.


----------



## welderr (Aug 4, 2018)

Aaron_W said:


> Not familiar with the vendor, but the price doesn't seem too out of line of it is a quality chuck and collets.
> 
> My Beall ER32 collet chuck was $160 with 5 collets, add another $38 for two additional collets and it would be almost $200. There is a little more going on with that one due to the backing plate mount.


Aaron are you happy with your Beall collet chuck I have been thinking about that for a while , but I also just got a big chunk of stock to turn one out of If I get caught up around here


----------



## JPMacG (Aug 4, 2018)

On my list of projects is to make my own ER32 collet chuck with a 1-1/2 x 8 thread to fit on my lathe's spindle.  I have a nice slug of 12L14 just waiting to be turned into something useful.


----------



## Dave Paine (Aug 4, 2018)

The Beall tools are designed for woodworkers/turners, hence the collets have threads for the common wood lathes.

I have a Beall 1 1/4in x 8 tpi tap which I purchased to make wooden chucks.   Good quality tap.  At the time I did not have a metal lathe.  I have used the tap to clean up metal chucks which were single pointed on the metal lathe.


----------



## Aaron_W (Aug 7, 2018)

welderr said:


> Aaron are you happy with your Beall collet chuck I have been thinking about that for a while , but I also just got a big chunk of stock to turn one out of If I get caught up around here



Yes, it has worked well for me. I've mostly used it for holding endmills on my Sherline mill. I don't have experience with any other brand to make a comparison with, but I have no complaints with it. It was specifically recommended to me by Mikey so he may be able to comment on why he prefers the Beall vs a generic ER32 chuck.


Dave is correct, it is marketed towards woodworkers, but the chuck is available with a variety of thread options, including one threaded for Sherline machines by name, so they must know there is interest beyond woodworking.


----------



## tomw (Aug 8, 2018)

Another ER collet option for the Atlas lathe is from Tall Grass Tools. $160 for a fully machined holder, no collets included. Anybody use one of these?


----------

